# 05 x-trail le green paint soft?



## damon (May 12, 2005)

Hi I am a new member but love my x-trail . However after 7000 km during a
Canadian winter I have what appears to be sand blasting to the front quarter panels of the rear wheel wells. Any one out there in the same position?


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yep, same here but I have 47000km. My Focus was the same, actually worst. I wish I could install some form of protection, anyone with ideas?


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

Here's some stuff that might be useful.

http://www.jcwhitney.com/autoparts/...tom-0/p-2002651/N-111+10201+600001797/c-10101


----------



## Canuck (Mar 19, 2005)

*Any Pictures*

Hi Damon,

Do you have any pictures you could post to show us what's happening. We've only had ours for about six weeks I want to see what I should look out for.

Thanks,


----------



## Ryan_U (Apr 29, 2005)

*3M scotchgard stone chip protector*

I've found something that may be of some help for you. Todays paints are definetly softer because of environmental issues (safer paint for the environment is less resistant).

Visit this web site ( http://www.shadowtiniting.com ) for a product called 3M scotchgard clear bra that protects the X-Trail's paint from rock chips. It is actually very effective. I've ordered the hood/quarter/side mirror kit for under 200$. They just added the X-Trail on their list of cars they make "patterns" for and I should be one of the first to receive the film. Very cool product. Tell them Ryan sent you if you call. They are very friendly and helpful. They will answer all your questions if you need them. The owners name is Nuno is he has a great staff.

They are an www.x-pel.com company. Go to those web sites for more info.

You can get the whole front of your car protected by an 8 mil clear film that resists scratches and stone chips. Some brand new Ferraris actually come with this on the hoods from the factory. Sorry I don't own a Ferrari to confirm this info though  

I'm not affiliated with any of these companies. I fork out my own hard earned cash for these products. The kit numbers are #p0429 (hood) #p0429a (front bumper) #p0429b(rear bumper)


----------



## damon (May 12, 2005)

damon said:


> Hi I am a new member but love my x-trail . However after 7000 km during a
> Canadian winter I have what appears to be sand blasting to the front quarter panels of the rear wheel wells. Any one out there in the same position?


could not figure out how to edit thread so am replying to it








Nissan Canada states that no one else in Canada has had this problem.
I find this hard to believe since this x-trail has not been driven on gravel roads. Any one else had this problem??
Nissan says No Warranty!

Regards JIm


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Link*

RyanU
The link in your post (http://www.shadowtiniting.com) will not open the page. 
Do you have another or might there be an error in this one ?
Thanks for this = Roger


----------



## Ryan_U (Apr 29, 2005)

Canada's Far East said:


> RyanU
> The link in your post (http://www.shadowtiniting.com) will not open the page.
> Do you have another or might there be an error in this one ?
> Thanks for this = Roger


Sorry, for the spelling mistake. the correct adresse is http://www.shadowtinting.com

Ryan


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Ryan_U said:


> Sorry, for the spelling mistake. the correct adresse is http://www.shadowtinting.com
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan - it works.
Interesting product. Given that you're in Montreal, was wondering which of the 2 choices (SVE or T-Spec) that you would use on the Canadian version ??


----------



## Ryan_U (Apr 29, 2005)

Canada's Far East said:


> Thanks Ryan - it works.
> Interesting product. Given that you're in Montreal, was wondering which of the 2 choices (SVE or T-Spec) that you would use on the Canadian version ??


They will link both to the same part number if I'm not mistaken. 

Yes that is confirmed. #: P0429

If you call them, ask if they have a squeege they can sell you. You need a stiff squeege and I wasn't able to find one so I had to improvise and it made the install a little harder. It is fairly easy though, especially for a DIY grandfather like yourself...


----------



## XtrailRookie (May 17, 2005)

Ryan_U said:


> They will link both to the same part number if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Yes that is confirmed. #: P0429
> 
> If you call them, ask if they have a squeege they can sell you. You need a stiff squeege and I wasn't able to find one so I had to improvise and it made the install a little harder. It is fairly easy though, especially for a DIY grandfather like yourself...




When I bought my Xty in May, the dealer offered to do the hood and bumper with this kit for $399. In retropect, I probably should have done it. I guess I'll have to add this to my mods list now!


----------



## mdj (Jul 6, 2005)

Just bought my new XTrail here in Ottawa. I noticed the rear quarter panels are protected by a transparent film at the base of the wheel housing just in front of the rear wheels. Must be some kind of 3M type protective film too I would think.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Any install issues ?*



Ryan_U said:


> They will link both to the same part number if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Yes that is confirmed. #: P0429
> 
> If you call them, ask if they have a squeege they can sell you. You need a stiff squeege and I wasn't able to find one so I had to improvise and it made the install a little harder. It is fairly easy though, especially for a DIY grandfather like yourself...


Hey Ryan:- thanks for this and the "vote of confidence".

Was just wondering about approximate time to do the install ? 
Also, did you do it indoors (garage) or outside (driveway). If the latter, would the wind or sun be an issue ?

:cheers: = Roger


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

I have had the same problem with my X-Trail, along with a maxima and a altima. As RyanU mentions the 3M clear tape works. The tape that is present at the lower section of the rear quarter panel is the same. You can buy this tape in pre-cut packages as mentioned or by the roll. I bought a roll for about $80 and then cut what I need, the roll is 3-4" in width. It is expensive but works well. I have used it under my Thule rack when I had my maxima.

Although I wasn't able to put it on the X-Trail this winter and now I have a red vehicle with a section of white specks.

Greg



damon said:


> Hi I am a new member but love my x-trail . However after 7000 km during a
> Canadian winter I have what appears to be sand blasting to the front quarter panels of the rear wheel wells. Any one out there in the same position?


----------



## Ryan_U (Apr 29, 2005)

I took my time so I would say it was a two hour job. I did the instal in my garage and would not recommend doing it outside. Dust and wind are your worst enemies so a garage is obsolutely neccesary. 

The trick is to wash the area of the car you are apllying the film really well with dish washing shop. This will strip any wax off the car. I then used a "clay bar" to remove any paint surface contaminents. Then you just follow the instructions. Make sure you read the instructions often to make sure you understand all the steps before starting because once you start, you can't really stop for an hour to read. On a scale of 1 to 10 I would say it is a 5. 

I'd love to help anybody who is in the Montreal region. The maritimes are just a little too far away though. 

All I can say is that I have zero stone chips on my car. I do have a cracked windshield though :-(

Ryan


----------



## OttawaX (Feb 2, 2005)

damon said:


> could not figure out how to edit thread so am replying to it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been reading these threads since January and I finally have something to add!!

Jim...I have the same colour x-trail and after seeing what you described, I checked out my paint around the wheels.

I am having the exact same problem and the dealer is checking it out on July 22. I'll bring your post, along with everyone elses, to them so I won't have to hear about I'm the only one with this problem. 

They can't tell me it is because of the snow as it was only in it for 2 months.

Eric


----------



## damon (May 12, 2005)

good luck I have a complaint loged with Nissan 800 number for customer satisfaction
have not heard yet . Let me know how you make out
Regards Jim


----------



## OttawaX (Feb 2, 2005)

The Master body shop guy at my dealership confirmed that the white spots are due to gravel or road debris. He checked other Nissan vehicles in the shop and noticed the same issue. He claimed to not have seen it before but was able to buff the spots out as it has only effected the clear coat. He suggested using a fine paste and the palm on your hand to remove the spots and then apply the film.

The name of a company that the dealers use in Ottawa, Trimline , and they quoted me at $35-50 per wheel well with a 12" width of coverage. That is sight unseeing but a workable ballpark.


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

OttawaX, Which body shop looked at it? and what product do they use to remove it?


----------



## OttawaX (Feb 2, 2005)

Walkley nissan checked it out and the guy recommend using a pre-wax cleaner/clear coat polishing compound (maguiar's, mother's, etc) before using the 3M tape.


----------



## damon (May 12, 2005)

Did they offer a reason why Nissan would sell a unit that would require this type of repair after a short period of time? Regardless of the cost why should we have to pay it? Don't get me wrong I think the x-trail is an a-1 SUV but do not like the attitude of Nissan Don't drive it and it will look good for ever.
Regards Jim


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

damon, this problem is not unique to Nissan's X-Trail. Gravel is gravel and when it comes in contact with paint it will chip. I had a Focus that was 100 times worst. The shape of some cars today make them more prone to this.


----------



## OttawaX (Feb 2, 2005)

damon...i agree completely and said your exact words to the body shop head almost to the point of losing it on him. what it comes down to is that this is not a manufacturering flaw but a producing decision to not "bake" the paint for as long as car manufacturers did previously. By shortening the bake time they are able to produce more cars thus reducing the cost to the buyer.

Body shop guy said he'd tell the regional Nissan rep about it but unless the paint starts peeling off like gm cars of the late 80s early 90s they won't change their ways.

I always wondered why Saab cars had those extra mud flaps between the front and rear wheels, I guess I have my answer.

The 3M protection will be installed on the rear wheel wells and rear bumber by the liftgate on August 2. I'll take some pics and let you know about the company I use afterwards.


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

OttawaX said:



> damon...i agree completely and said your exact words to the body shop head almost to the point of losing it on him. what it comes down to is that this is not a manufacturering flaw but a producing decision to not "bake" the paint for as long as car manufacturers did previously. By shortening the bake time they are able to produce more cars thus reducing the cost to the buyer.
> 
> Body shop guy said he'd tell the regional Nissan rep about it but unless the paint starts peeling off like gm cars of the late 80s early 90s they won't change their ways.
> 
> ...



Does anyone of an aftermarket deflector such as the one used on Saabs?


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

Just got the 3m chipguard put on the Xty by Trim-line, they did a great job for $40.


----------



## OttawaX (Feb 2, 2005)

*3M tape ruined already*

I got my outer wheel wells and rear bumper done before a roady to Atlantic Canada. The cost was high as the installer had to use a 12" roll on the wells for the look I was going for.

Anyhow it looked great until my wife drove too close to some tree limbs and ripped the tape on one side.

I'll post some pics after I wash away all the PEI red.


----------

